# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Lekura e fytyrës

## arius

hi !
kam nje problem, te themi, me lekuren e fytyres.
une jam pake a shume bjond dhe kam gjithashtu nje lekure shume te bardhe, gje qe mua me pelqen. por kam nje problem me fytyren pasi edhe pse lekuren e trupit e kam te bardhe sic thashe, durt dhe fytyren i kam te skuqura (jo nga dielli apo nga ndonje infeksion). karaste qe edhe me zbardhet por ne pergjithesi e kam te kuqe, tamam ashtu sic skuqemi kur kemi turp apo per ndonje shkak tjeter. madje kur jam me emocione ajo me skuqet aq shume aq  sa bie ne sy.
nuk e di nese ka ndonje krem apo ndonje dicka tjeter te ketij lloj qe te ma largoje kete pasi eshte shume e bezdisshme.
flm

----------


## Mina

Eshte e veshtire te percaktosh llojin e lekures pa perdorur skaner. Megjithate do te perpiqem te te jap alternativen e mundshme. Duhet te konstatosh mollezat me vemendje, nese kapilaret jane te dukshem, atehere lekura e fytyres tende eshte delikate (ki parasysh qe eshte problem genetik). Perderisa kapilaret jane te dukshem, lekura eshte e holle dhe duhet evituar kontakti me temperatura te larta si uji i ngrohte, qendrimi me diell te forte etj. Me i mundshem eshte varianti qe lekura jote te jete sensibel, perderisa je bjond. Nese vendos te perdoresh produkte ne fytyre, te keshilloj te jene profesionale sepse kane efekt  dhe trajtojne specifika te ndryshme, ne rastin tend duhet nje krem dhe nje maske per fytyre sensibel. Maska perdoret 1-2 here ne jave dhe mbahet per rreth 10-15 min, me pas shplahet mire. Ndersa kremi eshte i domosdoshem te perdoret 1-2 here ne dite. Produktet kozmetike, trajtojne vetem siperfaqen e lekures ndersa produktet profesionale, penetrojne ne brendesi te saj! Mund te me kerkosh sqarime te metejshme!

----------


## ChuChu

Mina, 

une lekuren vazhdimisht e kam pasur si te nje femije te vogel; shume te paster dhe te bute si mendafsh (te pakten keshtu me thone, lol). Por dua te parandaloj (deri diku, sa te jete e mundur) problemet qe mund te vijne me kalimin e viteve (rrudha etj). Psh, ne cfare moshe duhet te filloje femra te perdore moisturizer per fytyren (hidratant? kremi i perditshem dmth). 

Gjithashtu, skadojne kremrat? Ne nje fushate per te harxhuar sa me shume leke, bleva kremra te ndryshme po s'i kam perdorur asnjehere dhe kam frike mos skadojne. 

Po Toner-i si perdoret dhe a eshte i nevojshem? Kam nje me vitamine C, po pasi e perdora nje darke (me teper se kishte arome te mire, lol), te nesermen ne mengjes pashe qe me ishte acaruar lekura. 

---------------------------------------

Problem tjeter eshte qe sado kohe te rri ne diell, nuk nxihem ashtu sic dua (jam shume bardhoshe dhe bjonde). Ekzistojne produkte qe ndihmojne ne nxirje? 

faleminderit!

----------


## Mina

Kam pak te dhena por mendoj se jane te mjaftueshme per te konstatuar qe ke lekure te ndjeshme. Per te parandaluar rrudhat eshte mire qe trajtimi te filloje mbi moshen 25 vjec (vetem ne disa raste). Eshte nje gje; kur i thua klientes qe duhet te fillosh terapine antimoshe ajo frikesohet dhe ndihet keq. Kjo nuk do te thote qe lekura e fytyres se saj ka marre fund. Ky koncept nuk eshte i mirepritur,
pavaresisht nga mosha e femres. Nuk eshte thjesht krem hidratues por nje set me kremra e maska dhe konsiston ne ngopjen e lekures me ushqim. Te tera nen lekure veprojne dhe e tendosin ate. Pakesojne rrudhat dhe zvogelojne poret. Nuk duhen bere trajtime te renduara ne kete moshe.
Kremi i perditshem mund te vendoset sipas nevojave dhe specifikes se lekures. Kur ndjen thatesire dhe asfiksi lekure, normalisht duhet nje produkt ndihmes sic eshte kremi. 
Kremrat skadojne dhe duhen blere aty ku ka shume klientele dhe konsum sepse aty qarkullojne me shpesh.
Termin Tone-r nuk e kam ndeshur asnjehere, ndoshta e ke fjalen per fondotinten ose krem-puder ne ngjyre roze. Fondotinta perdoret rralle. Sherben per t'i dhene tonalitet lekures. Nuk te keshilloj ta perdoresh shpesh. Ne disa raste ajo pengon frymemarrjen e saj. Femrat me fytyre me probleme e kane mani perdorimin e fondotintes dhe eshte e sigurte qe agravohet situata e lekures. Ideja e fshehjes se problemeve nepermjet fondotintes eshte e gabuar sepse ato jane evidente.
Lekura jote merr pigment aq sa mundet. Nese e tepron me ekspozim ne diell, e djeg dhe e demton lekuren. Nuk duhet te krahasohesh me ezmeret. Produkte per nxirje egzistojne dhe mund t'i perdoresh. Praktikisht njihen me emertimin autobronzant. Aplikohen ne lekure te paster.

----------


## Leila

Arius, pyet doktorrin. Mund te kesh nje semundje lekure qe quhet Rosacea, dhe qe te skuq lekuren (por kjo ndodh me fytyren keshtu qe s'di c'te them per duarte). Une lekuren e kam te bardhe, dhe vjet, kur kisha shume stres, me skuqeshe fytyra me shume. S'ka sherim, por kane kremra qe ta kontrollojne skuqjen.

Kuqalashja, neve me lekura te bardha nuk nxihemi dot lehte. Duhet te jesh ne djell c'do dite per disa ore qe te te mesohet lekura dhe te te marri ngjyre. Megjithate, kane produke qe ndihmojne qe te nxish lekuren, sic te tregoi Mina. Vetem nje gje mos e bej, te perdoresh baby oil. Nje shoqja ime qe e provoi u dogj aq keq sa qe nuk duronte dot asnje gje t'ia prekte trupin; flinte me peshqira te lagura... qe i nderronte naten c'do 2 minuta. S'ia vlen.

----------


## ChuChu

marre nga SPEKTRI

Dëshironi një lëkurë të shkëlqyer? Provojeni me maskat e sallatës




Me ardhjen e dimrit, në fytyrë dhe në trup dalin në pah difektet e para të lëkurës, si rrudha apo ç'ngjyrosje të lëkurës vende-vende. Për të riparuar gjithçka mjafton që të ndiqen recetat e specialistëve të cilët janë kujdesur dhe për lëkurën e Milly Carluccit.
Në fotografi Milly Carlucci që ka ndjekur kurat e shpjeguara në këto faqe. Recetat e saj janë të gjitha me baza natyrale si sallata, ananasi dhe argjili.
Dimri tashmë ka ardhur dhe së bashku me të të gjitha problemet për bukurinë në që sjell ndryshimi i stinës. Nxirja që kemi marrë gjatë verës tashmë është zbehur shumë dhe lëkura e trupit nuk është më e bukur si më parë dhe ka nevojë që ta ndihmojmë me përkujdesje më të mëdha. Dhe sa hërë që jemi në krizë për pamjen tonë të jashtme u kërkojmë ndihmë specialistëve dhe ata këshillojnë. Para së gjithash fjala çelës është peeling. Eleminimi i qelizave të vdekura i dhuron lëkurës një ngjyrë të bukur dhe mbi të gjitha i lehtësn ajrosjen. Fillojmë nga trupi, duke kujtuar që sidoqoftë peeling është një veprim agresiv ndaj lëkurës ndaj dhe duhet të bëhet në mënyrë të butë dhe delikate. Përsëriteni përsëri në qoftë se e shikoni të arsyeshme por me një distancë prej 8-10 ditësh. Në qoftë se keni pak probleme është i këshillueshëm një pastrues i lehtë që është dhe zbutës. Përdoreni këtë solucion duke e hedhur në një shami teli të cilën pasi të keni lagur trupin ta përdorni në vend të fërkueses së zakonshme. Në qoftë se lëkura juaj është shumë e tharë për shkak të rrezeve të marra në stinën e verës, është e nevojshme një kurë më e fortë që të lagojë të gjitha qelizat e vdekura. Për këtë rast në fërkuesen prej teli të butë duhet të hidhni një tas të vogël miell misri integral, një tas të vogël me miell bajamesh të ëmbla dhe një tas tjetër me sambuko. Më pas proçedohet si herën e parë duke e fërkuar lëkurën për një kohë të gjatë por në mënyrë delikate. Do të shikoni që lëkura do të bëhet e butë dhe elastike si kurrë ndonjëherë. Në qoftë se bëni pjesë tek ato fatlume të pata të cilat e kanë kaluar verën pa u dëmtuar nga rrezet e diellit i lejoni vetes një banjo të kënaqshme për të patur një lëkurë kompakte dhe elastike. Hidhni 3 litra qumësht në ujin e ngrohtë të vaskës dhe qëndroni për 20 minuta. Do të shikoni që lëkura juaj do të jetë e butë dhe e këndëshme ashtu siç keni ëndërruar gjithmonë.
Një dekolte si një star
Qafa është një pikë që lihet disi pas dore përsa i përket kujdesit të lëkurës. Atëherë ja një maskë e jashtëzakonshme: Merrni një sallatë të tërë, lajeni me kujdes dhe grijeni. Më pas aplikojeni sallatën e grirë në të gjithë qafën dhe në pjesën e krahërorit. Mbajeni për 20 minuta. Sallata përmban shumë vitamina dhe është efikase për të gjitha llojet e lëkurës.
Duart në plan të parë
Mos i harroni kurrë. Janë gjithmonë në plan të parë të çdo lloj xhesti që ju mund të bëni. Merrni një patate të patrajtuar, qërojeni, grijeni dhe përdoreni për të mbuluar sipërfaqen e duarve tuaja për të paktën 20 minuta. Ditën tjetër në një enë të gjërë dhe të thellë hidhni një litër qumësht të cilës do ti shtoni gjysmë limoni të shtrydhur. Futini duart në këtë përbërje dhe mbajini 20 minuta duke i masazhuar butësisht gjatë kësaj kohe. Në qoftë se i keni në gjendje të rëndë merrni argjil përziejeni me pak ujë të pastër për të përfituar një përbërje në formë kremi dhe lyejini duart me të. Mos lani duart tuaja deri kur argjili të jetë thithur krejtësisht nga lëkura.
Në fytyrë bajame dhe ananas
Në qoftë se do të bëjmë peeling në fytyrë ky duhet të jetë shumë i lehtë. Sigurisht që gjithçka varet nga gjendja e lëkurës suaj dhe nga dëshira juaj. Në qoftë se pëlqeni që të reagoni me një farë energjie merrni bajame të ëmbla të grira hollë dhe pastaj bashkojini me aq ujë sa mjafton për të krijuar një maskë kremi. Përbërjen aplikojeni në fytyrë duke e masazhuar lëkurën por jo për një kohë më të gjatë se sa dy minuta.Më pas lajeni. Në qoftë se lëkura e fytyrës suaj ka vetëm një shtresë mjaft të lehtë qelizash të vdekura, përdorni lëngun e ananasit i cili ka aftësi të mira për të zhvilluar peeling. Kështu pasi të keni shtrydhur një gjysmë ananasi shpërndajeni në të gjithë fytyrën. Mbajeni jo më tepër se 5-6 minuta dhe lajeni fytyrën. Përsëriteni të njejtën gjë tre javë me rradhë duke e aplikuar një herë në javë. Në këtë pikë jeni gati për të përballuar dimrin me një lëkurë të bukur dhe të rigjeneruar mirë.

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga Ekzekutuesja_ 
> *Kuqalashja, neve me lekura te bardha nuk nxihemi dot lehte. *


Une jam kam gjetur anen me kremra artificiale. Si gabelke e bukur jam dimer e vere  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Gjallica

Kam vene re qe shume persona qe nuk kan mundesin te vejne ne plazh....perdorin kremra artificial.....ku per ca kohe vertet lekura merr nje pamje te bukur...dhe shpesh here me shkon mendja te perdor dhe une kete lloj kremi(dite e nate po te rri ne diell nuk nxihem fare..me mban per 1 dite po perseri shkon ne gjendjen e meparshme :i ngrysur: ...por nga ana tjeter kam degjuar qe me vone te krijohen ca pulla te vogla...gje qe nuk e deshiroj :i ngrysur: ...Si thua ti Mina a eshte e vertete kjo gje??

----------


## Mina

Mendoj se behet fjale per lekuren e fytyres. Une nuk te sugjeroj te perdoresh AUTOBRONZANT ne fytyre sepse fytyra eshte delikate dhe here here merr disa njolla ne zona te ndryshme. Ato shpesh jane te padukshme me sy te lire. Ne kete rast fytyra do te marre pigment nga ky produkt dhe presupozohet qe nxirja behet e njetrajteshme. Ne zonat me njolla pigmenti behet me i theksuar dhe keshtu efekti eshte i pakenaqshem.
Sa per trupin, do te thoja qe ky produkt eshte i pershtatshem por para aplikimit duhet te besh banje ne menyre qe lekura te jete absolutisht e paster. Pasi thahesh mire me peshqire mund ta aplikosh produktin duke e shperndare me masazh te lehte ne te gjithe siperfaqen e lekures. Eshte mire te kerkosh ndihmen e dikujt sepse eshte e pamundur te besh vete shperndarje uniforme te produktit. Produkti duhet perdorur dy here radhazi dhe cdo dite ose cdo 48 ore derisa ti te kesh ngjyren e preferuar ne lekure. Nese je shume e bardhe (e varfer ne pigment), mos mendo se AUTOBRONZANTI do te beje mrekullira sepse nuk mund te arrish nxirje te plote sikurse arrihet ne nje lekure ezmere.
KUJDES: Gjate aplikimit duart marrin shume ngjyre keshtuqe lind nevoja te drejtohesh tek specialisti.

----------


## bimba_tenera

un mund te te them nje krem per skuqjet kur ke turp ose....
un jam esmere por kur kam turp per ndonje gje skuqem ne fytyr dhe doktoresha me ka dhen nje krem..po deshe te jap emrin..

----------


## arius

bimba!
do te me interesonte ai kremi prandaj nese ia mban mend emrin ma shkruaj mundesisht edhe cmimin.
                                                               flm

----------


## ChuChu

_ Përbërja e lëkurës:_  

Lëkura përbëhet nga tri shtresa; Epiderma, Derma dhe Ipoderma shtresa nënlëkurore e emërtuar ndryshe subkutane.
Epiderma: Është shtresa e jashtme e lëkurës (ajo që shihet dhe preket). Vetë epiderma përbëhet nga 4 shtresa. Llojet e ndryshme të qelizave të lëkurës formohen në shtresën më të brendëshme të epidermës (shtresa germinative) dhe dalin në shtresën më të sipërfaqshme (shtresa korneale). Gjatë këtij procesi, qelizat e gjalla shndërrohen në të vdekura. Qelizat e vdekura në sipërfaqe bien vazhdimisht duke i lënë vendin qelizave të reja që vijnë nga poshtë. Shtresa korneale e epidermës është shtresa e parë mbrojtëse e organizmit.
Derma: Përbën bazën e lekurës. Ajo përmban enë gjaku dhe limfatike, gjëndra djerse, folikula qimesh, gjëndra sebace dhe mbaresa nervore. Të gjitha këto lidhen së bashku nga kolagjeni dhe fibrat e elastinës të cilat i japin lëkurës forcën dhe fleksibilitetin.
Shtresa nënlëkurore (subkutane): Është një shtresë dhjamore që jo gjithmonë konsiderohet pjesë e lëkurës. Gjithsesi mirqënia e saj ndikon drejtpersedrejti në mirqënien e dermës dhe të epidermës.

_ Tipat e lëkurës:_  
Në përgjithsësi ato janë: normale, e yndyrshme, e thatë dhe e kombinuar. Ato përcaktohen në vartësi të nivelit të yndyrës dhe thatësise. Zakonisht tipi i lëkurës varet nga madhësia e poreve.
Lëkura normale: Ka një përbërje të ekuilibruar uji dhe yndyre. Poret janë mesatare.
Lëkura e yndyrshme: Ka një teksturë të trashë. Zakonisht zonat yndyrore shkëlqejne. Fytyra e yndyrshme rezulton nga ekzistenca e gjëndrave dhjamore hiperaktive, yndyra shkakton mbajtjen e qelizave të vdekura në folikujt e qimeve. Poret janë më të mëdha.
Lëkura e thatë: Ka një teksturë të ashpër. Nuk ka zona të ndritshme, në të kundërt lëkura duket e fjetur. Poret janë zakonisht të vogla sepse sasia e yndyrës është e pakët. Me kalimin e moshës, lëkura e thatë është e prirur të krijojë rrudha.
Lëkura e kombinuar: Është një përzierje midis zonave të thata e të yndyrshme në shkallë të ndryshme. Zakonisht zona T, (balli, hunda dhe mjekra) janë të yndyrshme, ndërsa mollzat dhe qafa janë të thata.

_ Pastrimi i fytyrës_  
Ky trajtim konsiston në mirëmbajtjen e lëkurës së fytyrës, pastrimin e qelizave të vdekura, heqjen e pikave të zeza, trajtimin e komedonëve, korigjimin e ovalitetit dhe poreve të zmadhuara, skuqjeve masive, kompensimin e mungesave të lëkurës sic janë; mungesa e lagështires, imuniteti i dobet, asfiksia etj. Pastrimi i fytyrës është një trajtim tradicional, tashmë i kompletuar falë aparaturave dhe produkteve profesionale që stimulon metabolizmin e lëkurës. Procesi përmban shumë faza duke filluar nga pastrimi i lëkurës eksfolimi, trajtimi me avull, ozon, maska, serume, vacuum, lifting, e deri tek produktet finale dhe zgjat rreth 1 orë 30 minuta, kjo varet nga sasia e pikave të zeza. Ky trajtim është i përmuajshëm. Këtij trajtimi nuk mund t'i nënshtrohen gratë shtatzana dhe ato që vuajnë nga sëmundje të zemrës. Gjithashtu nuk këshillohet edhe gjate ciklit menstrual.

_ Egzaminimi domosdoshmëri_  
Vihet re një tendencë e klienteve. Ato janë të prirura të konsumojnë produkte shumë të kushtueshme, të blera me porosi jashtë shtetit. Cilësia kushton por në këtë rast mungon sugjerimi i estetistes i cili është i bazuar në njohuritë dhe eksperiencën e saj. Fytyra kërkon kujdes dhe ajo nuk mund të trajtohet me produkte të hamendëshme ose të sugjeruara nga persona inkompetentë. Askush nuk është i aftë të përcaktojë karakteristikat e lëkurës së fytyrës me sy të lirë, madje as specialisti, pa ndihmën e skanerit të posacëm i cili plotëson të dhënat dhe është i pagabueshëm. Këtij egzaminimi i nënshtrohen detyrimisht klientet që në takimin e parë. Lind nevoja që herë pas here të bëhet ky egzaminim sepse faktorë te ndryshëm ndikojnë ndjeshëm dhe lëkura e fytyrës mund të shfaqë probleme të paparashikuara. Nga eksperienca mund të them se në të gjitha egzaminimet e fytyrave, janë konstatuar dy ose më shumë cilësi. Me sy të lirë mund të konstatojmë një fytyrë mikse ose të yndyrshme. Cilësitë e tjera që fsheh lëkura zbulohen me skaner i cili i paraprin detyrimisht trajtimit. Nëse neglizhojmë këtë fakt, rrezikojmë të përdorim produkte të papërshtatshme që nuk e ndihmojnë lëkurën.

_ Karakteristikat e lëkurës së fytyrës_  
Karakteristikat përcaktohen nga geni. Ato gjënden të kombinuara në forma të ndryshme si p.sh.

Fytyrë sensibël + e yndyrshme
Fytyrë sensibël + e thatë
Fytyrë kuperoze + e thatë
Fytyrë kuperoze + e yndyrshme
Fytyrë mikse + sensibël 
Fytyrë kuperoze + mikse + sensibël 
Fytyrë kuperoze + e thatë + sensibël etj

_ Përshtatja e trajtimit_  
Në këto raste i paraprihet problemit më delikat duke përdorur produktin e përshtatshëm të kombinuar. Ndërhyrja është delikate sepse në rast se lëkura ekspozohet në avull me shumë se sa duhet, pasojat janë të pakorigjueshme. Gjithashtu edhe trajtimi me produktin e gabuar mund të stimulojë dehidratimin, yndyrën deri ne superprodhim ose të asfiksojë lëkurën.

_ Përjashtimet në trajtim_  
Këtij trajtimi nuk mund t'i nënshtrohen gratë shtatzana, pavarësisht nga domosdoshmëria e trajtimit për arsye se avulli dhe jonoforesis (kontakti me cilindrin metalik), ndikojnë negativisht tek fetusi.
Klientet me probleme kardiake (semundje të zemrës) gjithashtu nuk mund t'i nënshtrohen këtij trajtimi. Edhe gjatë ciklit menstrual ky trajtim nuk këshillohet. 
Për këto kategori ka zgjidhje të tjera ku nderhyrja bëhet nëpërmjet masazheve, maskave etj.

_ Procedura e trajtimit_  

Faza përgatitore
Pasi jemi siguruar që klientja nuk i përket përjashtimeve, bëjmë egzaminimin e lëkurës. Karakteristikat regjistrohen në kartelë. Ato mund të ndryshojnë në vartësi të disa kushteve si agjentët atmosferikë, ndjeshmëria ndaj dritës, mënyra e të ushqyerit etj. Para trajtimit këshillohet klientja të heqë bixhutë metalike; unaza, vathë, varse, byzylyke, piercing etj. Për shkak të aksesorëve të aparatit elektronik që përdoren gjatë procesit.

Pastrimi
Pastrohet makiazhi i syve, faqeve dhe buzëve me xhelë pastruese.Më pas lëkura trajtohet me late (qumësht pastrues) dhe përfshin dekoltenë, supet, qafën dhe fytyrën. Përthithja e produktit shoqërohet me masazh i cili mëson klienten të relaksohet. Disa minuta më pas operojmë me një disketë pambuku të lagur me tonikun e përshtatshëm për të larguar papastërtitë e mbetura në poret e lëkurës. Etapa e pastrimit përmban edhe eksfolimin e lëkurës me peeling kimik. Në raste të vecanta mund të ndërhyhet edhe me peeling mekanik (furcë dhe një produkt special). Produkti penetron me ndihmën e furçës e cila masazhon fytyrën me rrotullime të ngadalta dhe ndihmon lëkurën të fitojë elasticitet. Kështu ajo vibron më mirë.
Hapja e poreve realizohet nga ndërhyrja me avull. Distanca e avullit nga fytyra ka një kriter që ndryshon sipas llojit të lëkurës. Gjithashtu edhe koha e ekspozimit. Ky trajtim kombinohet me ozon pasi oksigjeni është kërkesë e domosdoshme për lëkurën.
Trajtimi vijon në vartësi të llojit të lëkurës. Heqja e pikave të zeza kryhet me ndihmën e një aparati të kompjuterizuar që mundëson daljen e tyre nëpërmjet vakuumit në tubin prej qelqi, i cili i jep mundësinë klientes t'i shohë qartë ato. Është e rëndësishme që ky proces të kryhet pa shkaktuar traume tek klientja (efekt i ndërhyrjeve me duar) dhe pa e shkëputur atë nga gjëndja e relaksit. Ndodh që ajo reagon keq kur sheh pikat e zeza në tubin transparent. Sado e mirëmbajtur të jetë lëkura, prania e pikave të zeza është e pashmangshme pasi ky proces është fiziologjik dhe i pa paevitueshëm. Në këtë trajtim nuk mund të përjashtohet procesi lifting që realizohet me ndihmën e një aksesori prej qelqi, posacërisht për të trajtuar zonën e rrudhave. Ky instrument funksionon me vacuum dhe bën tërheqjen e lëkurës në këtë zonë. Në këtë fazë fytyra është plotësisht e pastruar dhe detyrimisht duhet ndërhyrë me maskat dhe serumet përkatese. Serumi plotëson hidratimin e lëkurës. Është ushqyes perfekt gjithshtu tonifikon lëkurën. Ai detyrohet të penetrojë në shtresat e brendëshme të lëkurës me ndihmën e cilindrit i cili njëkohësisht nxjerr në sipërfaqe jonet metalike të makiazhit. Ky instrument komandohet në një limit të caktuar intensiteti. Ndërhyjmë për të kompensuar mungesat e lëkurës me maskat specifike në vartesi të mungesave. Është i rëndësishëm përdorimi i HF (frekuencë e lartë). Ky instrument elektronik rrezaton infra të kuqe dhe ultraviolet në të gjithë zonën e trajtuar. Shërben për të rregulluar metabolizmin, rrit efektin absorbues të produkteve dhe përçon temperaturë në të gjitha shtresat e lëkurës. Ky aksesor sterilizon poret dhe stabilizon frymëmarrjen e lëkurës. Ka efekte të kënaqshme mbi pucrat të cilat përthahen dhe zhduken pas disa orësh. Përpara përdorimit të tij duhet të sigurohemi që produktet e përdorura të mos kenë bazë alkooli.

_ Produktet finale_  
Mund të përdorim kremin e syve ose xhelen me efekt të trefishtë (kundër rrudhave, borsave dhe rrathëve të zinj nën sy). Kremin e ditës ose të natës, sipas rastit. Nuk këshillohet përdorimi i produkteve ose larja e fytyrës të paktën për 2 orë pas trajtimit. Ky trajtim kërkon profesionalizëm sepse produktet kombinohen dhe në një lëkurë shumë të ndjeshme (reaktive) nuk mund të përdoret çdo lloj produkti.

Marre nga SPEKTRI. Mgjte per cdo pyetje drejtohuni Mines sepse ajo eshte ekspertja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

OK... kam dhe une probleme me lekuren, tani.
Gjithnje e kam patur krejt te paster e te bute. Kalova edhe adoleshencen pa pucra. Tani ka ca kohe qe e kam shume te ashper. Me thone nga qe e laj shpesh me sapun ose produkte te ashpra, exfoliating-gerryes, dhe qe permbajne alkol. Ne fillim, kur e laja e gerryeja akoma me shume, qe te zhvishja shtresen e ashper e ta kisha te bute... qe zgjaste 1 dite. Perdor kremra zbutes, por s'po me ndihmojne. Vura edhe vazeline (heavy duty stuff!) dhe s'di sa te pres. S'me dha rezultat.
I kam dhene vetes kohe edhe nja 2 muaj para se te shkoj ne nje dermatolog. Ndoshta do me duhet te bej zhveshje kemikale te lekures se ashper (chemical peel).

----------


## Mina

Produktet e ashpra, abrazivet keshillohen kur lekura eshte e thate per ta eksfoljuar me mire ate, ndersa alkooli e stimulon thatesiren dhe zakonisht e demton lekuren, produktet e mira cilesohen alkool free. Edhe ne lekurat e yndyrshme alkooli ben dem sepse per momentin duket sikur pakeson sekrecionet yndyrore por pas kesaj fshihet efekti negativ qe stimulon gjendrat e yndyres te prodhojne sekrecione mbi norme. Nese e ke te thate lekuren nuk do te rekomandoja kurre peeling profesional (acid glikolik etj) sepse ndikon negativisht. Duhet kuruar si fillim problemi qe ke, qe mendoj se eshte mungesa e lageshtires, me pas mund te pesh peeling, gjithmone te orientuar nga specialisti. 
Me keqardhje them se ndonjehere mjeket gabojne ne orientimin e trajtimit te lekures. Te jesh dermatolog i mire nuk do te thote te jesh edhe estetist i mire. Kam nje rast: Nje kliente qe vjen per te trajtuar fytyren. Ne pamje te pare dukej normal, kur i bera pastrimin nga make-up, ve re qe ne zonen T kishte skuqje dhe lekura ishte shume e brishte dhe e keqtrajtuar. I them qe nuk me dukej ne gjendje normale por klientja qe ngulte kembe ne te sajen dhe ishte shume skeptike ne kete drejtim. Ishte e fiksuar pas mjekut. Ideja eshte qe nje fytyre qe trajtohet, te ndihet me mire se me pare dmth e kuruar, pa probleme dhe te mund te qendrosh edhe pa fondotinte (krem puder). Ne rastin konkret, klientja thoshte se ndihej mire dhe kishte vene shume krem puder, duke maskuar problemin. U zgjata pak por mendoj se eshte me mire te preferosh estetisten sesa mjekun. Mjeku eshte i domosdoshem ne rastet  kur  kemi te bejme me patologji te lekures.

----------


## ChuChu

> Kam pak te dhena por mendoj se jane te mjaftueshme per te konstatuar qe ke lekure te ndjeshme. Per te parandaluar rrudhat eshte mire qe trajtimi te filloje mbi moshen 25 vjec (vetem ne disa raste). Eshte nje gje; kur i thua klientes qe duhet te fillosh terapine antimoshe ajo frikesohet dhe ndihet keq. Kjo nuk do te thote qe lekura e fytyres se saj ka marre fund. Ky koncept nuk eshte i mirepritur,
> pavaresisht nga mosha e femres. Nuk eshte thjesht krem hidratues por nje set me kremra e maska dhe konsiston ne ngopjen e lekures me ushqim. Te tera nen lekure veprojne dhe e tendosin ate. Pakesojne rrudhat dhe zvogelojne poret. Nuk duhen bere trajtime te renduara ne kete moshe.
> Kremi i perditshem mund te vendoset sipas nevojave dhe specifikes se lekures. Kur ndjen thatesire dhe asfiksi lekure, normalisht duhet nje produkt ndihmes sic eshte kremi.



Teta Mina, tani qe ke filluar ta heqesh censuren mbi permendjen e firmave te kremrave, ben te rekomandosh ndonje krem dite e nate per kete lekuren time qe shpjegohet me lart?

Faleminderit.

----------


## Mina

Se pari: Nuk me pelqeka fare te me thuash teta! Se dyti: Censuren nuk e kam hequr sepse eshte rregull i perhershem. Per lekuren tende duhet te te ekzaminoje specialisti. Nuk jepet keshilla pa u pare lekura! Keshilla ime e vetme eshte qe te perdoresh produkte profesionale. Ato kane saktesisht perberje bimore, keshtu kane aftesi te penetrojne ne shtresat e tjera vec epidermes dhe nuk skadojne kurre. Kane nje numer serie poshte nga i cili mund te konfirmosh origjinalitetin e tyre duke kontaktuar ne e-mail,  me distributorin qendror.

----------


## ChuChu

:buzeqeshje: 

Ku te ka humbur sensi i humorit, mi...teta? :-) 

Censura si e hequr m'u duk mua se kam pare te permenden emra produktesh neper forum. Mgjte nuk dua ta zgjoj ujkun brenda teje  :buzeqeshje: , prandaj zere se s'e lexove.

Te specialisti nuk kam c'te ekzaminoj se lekuren e kam super te mire. Por nga ty, si specialiste ne distance, doja te dija c'kremra dite/nate rekomandohen per perdita e per lekura normale.

Psh ti permend produkte profesionale? Kush quhen te tilla, se te tera qe shiten neper farmacira me nr distributori poshte, jane...

----------


## Mina

Nuk ekzaminohen vetem lekurat me probleme. Te gjitha lekurat duhen ekzaminuar per te pershtatur tipin e trajtimit dhe llojet e produkteve. P.sh. ne nje lekure te yndyrshme nuk mund te perdoresh produkte per te stimuluar yndyren. Shpresoj te me kesh kuptuar! Produktet profesionale mund t'i gjesh vetem neper qendra estetike. Ato rekomandohen nga specialisti i lekures.


Nuk eshte se jam pa humor por e kam tepruar paksa me humorin ne forum kohet e fundit. Je e ftuar ne MP per humor te pafundem!

----------


## My_Soul

Kuqke, une perdor vetem hidratant.
Edhe une kam nje lekure te bardhe dhe te lemuar, dhe hidratanti me mjafton. Por duket perdorur rregullisht.

Tjetra eshte te marresh sa me shume vitamina nepermjet frutave(une dikur haja nje kg molle ne dite, tani 2 banane cdo mengjes e ndonje frut tjeter me vone) e vegetables si dhe maskave natyrale me fruta, molle, banane.
Nje gote qumesht every morning helps too.
Sepse nuk eshte problemi vetem tek kremrat.

----------


## My_Soul

Ti teto Mina pse na i heq emrat e kremrave? Si do shkembejme informacion pa emra?

Kuqke me kane dhuruar nje parfum. Ja vlen ta hap, me demek eshte ndonje cik i mire apo ta bej dhurate, lol. Ai qe ma dha e kishte blere ne Paris i ziu.

----------

